# 2 txv cooler freezing



## wetbar (Jun 5, 2012)

I have a 2 evaporator cooler that is freezing up. When I first got here i thought it was low freon I added a little but the suction did not go up, the would tell me it is not freon. All fans are working and blowing good when not froze up. The vsat at the compressor is 16 degrees. I think maybe I have a bad TXV or 2, I took my temp probe put on the suction in the evap and when I turned clockwise the temp dropped. So I would think that means it is working. . with the TXV all the way clockwise the temp is 32 I cant get is above that. The other evap I cant get about 29 or so, but I do see it changing as I turn it, If I turn counter clock wise I can get it down to 10 or so. When I held both the bulbs the super heat dropped to about 2 degrees, and the suction pressure went up, so that would tell me both the txv are good right? Here are some numbers I am getting
Vapor 45, SH 30 , SC 9, liquid 245 cooler temp 45 t-stat set for 40.

What Vsat should I be shooting for? I was thinking 20 or so?

Thanks for the help


----------

